# Stimulus Payments Update: How many US states are sending checks this week?



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*The four states sending out stimulus checks this week*
In total, there are four states with such payments coming out this week commencing Monday, July 18.

One of the states in question is *Indiana*. Their government will be sending one-time direct payments of up to 125 dollars to residents this week. For households that are filing jointly in Indiana, there will be a payment of 250 dollars to help make ends meet.

Over in *Chicago, Illinois*, 3,500 families who have been participating in the city's UBI program are set to receive their payments this week. These payments are worth a lot as they are 500 dollars per month and are sent over the course of a year.


Further south in *New Mexico*, many residents are expecting to receive a check for 250 dollars if they are single and make less than 75,000 dollars in a year. For married joint couples who are filing together and who make less than 150,000 dollars in a year, there will be payments of 500 dollars.

The fourth state is *Maine *up in the north east of the country. Residents there who have claimed can expect payments of 850 dollars. There is more on the table for married couples in Maine as they will be able to receive 1,700 dollars.

Link to article


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

ACT FAST *Exact dates Americans have to apply for up to $750 checks before they go out this summer – can you claim?*


claim


----------

